# Obesity and Birth Control



## Tychondarova (May 4, 2009)

So my girlfriend is about 5'4'' and 210 pounds. She recently went to the doctor to get her birth control medication refilled (she has been using Yasmin for about a year). Her gynecologist now suddenly refused to refill her prescription unless she loses "at least 30 pounds".

My girlfriend is very happy at her current weight (and wants to keep gaining), and will already be getting a new gynecologist in 2 months when she moves, so we're looking into alternatives. Could she perhaps try a different birth control? Maybe just find a new doctor? Thanks Dims!

-Ty


----------



## Tad (May 4, 2009)

Tychondarova said:


> So my girlfriend is about 5'4'' and 210 pounds. She recently went to the doctor to get her birth control medication refilled (she has been using Yasmin for about a year). Her gynecologist now suddenly refused to refill her prescription unless she loses "at least 30 pounds".
> 
> My girlfriend is very happy at her current weight (and wants to keep gaining), and will already be getting a new gynecologist in 2 months when she moves, so we're looking into alternatives. Could she perhaps try a different birth control? Maybe just find a new doctor? Thanks Dims!
> 
> -Ty



That is just crazy. Lots of women much heavier than her are on birth control. I can understand a lecture and a list of issues, but to refuse to give her the prescription?

For sure I think she should be able to get that somewhere else.....and for that matter I think she should start shopping for a new doctor, because if he's that anti-fat how good will his care of her be if she ever does need thoughtful medical care?

Now, whether her current birth control is the best one for her, I don't know. I suppose some birth control might have more issues for heavier women than other, I'm certainly no expert. Hopefully some of the women here who are more expert will chime in.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 4, 2009)

Tychondarova said:


> So my girlfriend is about 5'4'' and 210 pounds. She recently went to the doctor to get her birth control medication refilled (she has been using Yasmin for about a year). Her gynecologist now suddenly refused to refill her prescription unless she loses "at least 30 pounds".
> 
> My girlfriend is very happy at her current weight (and wants to keep gaining), and will already be getting a new gynecologist in 2 months when she moves, so we're looking into alternatives. Could she perhaps try a different birth control? Maybe just find a new doctor? Thanks Dims!
> 
> -Ty



First of all, I'm not a doctor, I don't play one on TV, and my advise is purely ancedotal. 

Years ago, I sought birth control as a means of treating my endometriosis. My ob/gyn didn't outright refuse to prescribe to me, but informed me of the risks associated with birth control (obesity, 35+) vs other treatment options. After considering all options, I chose not to take birth control pills. The risks associated are rather low overall, but markedly higher in women who are overweight. I'm not familiar with Yasmin, so did a quick google search. I saw that obesity is listed as being associated with a higher risk factor. I also saw that there are some legal briefs -- apparently, at least one woman has sued her provider because she had a stroke after several years of taking Yaz, and felt that she wasn't warned sufficiently that she was at higher risk for stroke, due to her weight. 

I'm surprised that her doctor refused to fill the prescription. Most will at least issue the standard warnings/precautions and then allow the patient to decide. I'm assuming that your girlfriend is healthy and has no red-flag medical issues, such as high blood pressure, that would lead most practitioners to refuse to fill a non-emergent prescription.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 4, 2009)

Vasectomies are reversible and have no known health consequences. Just sayin' (as a happy long-time blank shooter). :happy:


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 4, 2009)

What kind of birth control? I know that they don't advise using the patch over a certain weight because it's not well absorbed. But as far as I know, there are no weight-related contraindications to hormonal birth control. She should definitely switch doctors, if she's not pleased with her care. 

And by the way, CNM's (Certified Nurse Midwives) are licensed to do primary care for adult women. They can do yearly exams, pap smears and prescribe birth control. They also tend to be a lot more size friendly, and they are usually covered by insurance and are WAY cheaper.


----------



## Pookie (May 4, 2009)

I had to stop taking the combined Pill due to the apprent risk of strokes etc

However I am perfectly fine taking a Mini-Pill which is ok with obesity, you just have to be more aware of when you take it as it has a small effective window... has to be the same time each day.

I am actually happier on it despite being rather reluctant and irritated at first. However they do have more side effects and I had to try two brands as the first gave me spots. 

Perhaps your girlfriend can ask to try a mini-pill instead?

I also agree with talking to somebody other than a general Dr, a nurse or other specialist who has the up to date information, and isnt going to spout a general command to loose weight or else.


----------



## Tychondarova (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the great advice Dims!

Yeah, I think that doctor was off her rocker. I mean, my girl is in her mid 20's was a high school athlete and in good health. I think the doctor is honestly just being mean and going with the knee-jerk reaction. Apparently this isn't the first time the doctor has made some kind of mention of her weight, especially since she put on about 25-30 pounds in the last few months.

I think we'll look into a new doctor for now. I mean, she will be getting a new one in like 2 months anyway when she moves, so its not like she could actually lose the weight to appease that doctor in that amount of time anyway.

Also, we will keep in mind about the other types of birth control out there. Thanks for all the help everyone!

-Ty


----------

